# Documentary - Afghanistan: Behind Enemy Lines



## 2010newbie (27 Jun 2010)

This is a documentary by Najibullah Quraishi who spent two weeks with the Hezb-E-Islami in Northern Afghanistan. There are five parts and each part is approximately 10 minutes.

Website: http://www.channel4.com/programmes/dispatches/episode-guide/series-50/episode-1

Documentary:

Part 1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obSOmABJorw
Part 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDIeN1aAx9k
Part 3 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qbd6iw0GUQ
Part 4 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNfnjfno2Ng
Part 5 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9z-LOJl7dQ


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Jun 2010)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------

